# toro s 200,



## bobct (Apr 25, 2016)

have a old s 200 toro, new points and conderser. great spark, plug get wet but will not pop over. need help please


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Great spark, using what as a tester? You need a gap of about 0.180", a spark plug laid on the blower housing or head isn't an accurate test of the ignition system. If you don't have a tester, open the gap up on an old plug to about 3/16".

https://www.stens.com/Portal.aspx?C...&GCONTENTID=DBC825CBB3E6&RND=4585672682888331

New points and condenser...did you buy them online? Was the new points rubbing block black? If so, they're garbage. OEM parts, or aftermarket? Point gap 0.020"?
You may have inadvertently created a short to ground with one of the wires or such. Or the coil could be weak.


----------



## bobct (Apr 25, 2016)

first thanks for the help. the test was with the plug to the head. but do have a nice tester and will try that. I put new points in, condersor and also coil. pretty sure they were oem. did buy them online.


----------

